# CC not dead after all



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I used to limit on LM and walleye about any day for the first 10 years after the lake opened. But I have had my troubles at CC in the last 10 years.

Today I did alot better than normal - landing 3 bass and a couple of bullgills, and a even a yellow perch. But that is not what lit my fire.

I saw a record LM. Much bigger than the state record - in the world record class.

He tried to grab a 12-inch spotted bass that I was fighting right off the hook. He missed it, kind of spooked.....maybe scared when he saw me. I got the 12 incher. This bass was way more than 3 times the length of the 12 inch bass that I landed. The girth was enormous and was a perfectly shaped monster. A 12-inch bass looked like the right-sized meal for it.


This I saw no more than 10 feet away in clear water less than a foot beneath the surface. Caesars is not dead. It is holding the record and then some. I am gonna guess - minimum 36 inches.


----------



## steve (Apr 30, 2006)

you sure it wasnt a muskie?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll go on record saying there is not a 36 inch LM in CC


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

I was fishing CC from the banks summer '05--throwing into a patch of water lillies--and I thought I was caught on a log. Cursing, I jerked the pole and the "log" _moved._ I mean it went crazy--pulling so hard it actually made me stumble towards the water. I'm convinced I had a giant cat, which I just knew would break my 6-lb test line. I was trying to play it, though--and it was pulling my drag all the way out. I don't have much experience catching real big fish; I'm sure I was doing everything wrong. This old man fishing near to me threw his pole down and moved behind my shoulder and murmured guidance--he was as excited as me. Then it jumped. Both of us were thunderstruck--the old guys' mouth hung open and I screamed (I AM a female, y'all...); it was a bass beyond any I'd ever seen or imagined. I got weak in the knees and completely went blonde; I tried to give him the pole but he said no! you can do it!, and he was wrong about that. One second later the behemoth went under a log and snapped my line. I nearly collapsed with grief--the poor old guy looked like he would cry too but he kept patting my shoulder. He told me he lived near CC and had fished there at least twice a week for 40 years--and he KNEW there were bass that big in there, but he had never yet caught one. He told me it was 10 pounds, EASY. I would have guessed lots more than that. Ever since then everyone has made fun of me, and I couldn't find the old gent to corroborate my story. THANKS, THEKING!!!


----------



## jellywormer (Apr 16, 2004)

I was pondering this thread and it occured to me that over the years I have heard from mostly reliable sources that 10+ bass have been caught/exist in many lakes near by: CC, Brookville, Bischoff, Cowen,Acton etc. I do believe that fish in this class exist in these lakes. A lake as big and _deep_ as CC would certainly be able to cultivate a giant bass. I had a friend tell me back in the early 90's that he caught a bass that went 9lbs there and followed that fish with a 6lbs'er within moments of the first in the same area. This kind of story occures in conversations and on the web with some consistancy. I have heard a very similar story that took place at Bischoff on this message board a few years ago. Could a 12-15 lbs. bass exist at CC? I think so. Most bass chasers in this area (including myself) won't go as deep as they do in California for them though and the odds of catching them shallow are pretty slim except in very small windows of time during very small windows of the year. The encouraging thing about CC this year is the variety of classes caught. I have been hearing with consistancy that 2-3-4-5-6-7 lbs. bass have been caught. That is _the_ most promising sign a lake can give you.


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2004)

The largest bass I've caught at C.C.Lake was 7lb.3oz.23-1/2".The largest bass I've seen in this area was caught by my Grandad in the 1960's in Warren County.It was 28" long.He caught it on one of my Bluegills.I heard him holler and looked at the other end of the lake and he was up to his neck in the weeds hauling her out.We caught a lot of big bass through the years here in SW Ohio,but that was the largest....Lucky


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

iteech said:


> He told me he lived near CC and had fished there at least twice a week for 40 years--and he KNEW there were bass that big in there, but he had never yet caught one.



I will promise you he hasn't fished the lake that long though.


----------



## hornswaggled (Aug 20, 2006)

George Perry's world record bass was only 32 1/2" long, so I am pretty sure that the bass you saw was not more than 3 times longer than the 12" spotted bass that you caught.  

CC certainly does have everything required to produce a state record though. Perhaps a fish in the 15+ range.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

pilot-
That don't forget that CC has been there for millions of years. Just the dam is fairly new. Have fished it for 35 years myself.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I am sure there are some monsters in CC, I personally have never done very well there. I dont believe I have ever caught a largemouth over 16" there, but I know they are there. A ten pounder is definately there.
However, my father bought a boat to use on CC when we moved to warren county in 1977. I know that the lake was just recently opened a few years before that, I believe 1972 was the year. So CC is not even 40 years old, not the lake as it is today anyway.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I know the creek has been there forever, I was talking about the lake. "The Caesar Creek valley was impounded in 1978 by the Army Corps of Engineers to assist with flood control in the Little Miami River watershed." I would assume it was filled in by 1979 for sure. That info is taken from the states site.


----------



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

for what it worth I caught a 23" to 24" LM last fall. I will post the pic someday when i get around to develope the film.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

That's a nice fish, I can't wait to see that pic. Make sure that pic shows your location on the lake.


----------



## hornswaggled (Aug 20, 2006)

obrien040362 said:


> for what it worth I caught a 23" to 24" LM last fall. I will post the pic someday when i get around to develope the film.


What did it weigh?


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

Many experts have weighed in here--and I am once again humbled at the great knowledge often posted here on this board. I respect those voices--who have SO much more experience and practical wisdom than I do. I'm a real novice compared to most of you, even though I have fished (mostly from the bank) for almost 50 years in several areas of the country (mostly in the deep south and here in Ohio). But all that has made me aware of one thing: the DANGDEST "impossibilities" happen all the time. Fishing is still an inexact science, despite every incredible technological advancement we have made. They are still smarter than us (or ME, anyway), and they still confound us daily. We've seen that frequently here on this forum. As someone else mentioned, the _waters_ of CC are eons old...it has been corralled into its present configuration by mankind, but its essential elements remain the same they were thousands of years ago. I am convinced we could find almost anything in those very cold, very dark, very deep depths. Who knows, really?? Anyway...the old guy who was fishing near me DID say 40 years--sometimes old folks will add a few years in statements like that, or maybe he HAS...he was in his 80's at least, and he's lived in that area all his life...maybe he fished those waters before they were CC in its present form. As he walked away, he said "oh honey, there are some *monsters* in here. I've seen 'em. Still trying to CATCH one though, so people won't think I'm a crazy old man!" Hey that's why "world records" come so infrequently--not because they aren't there, but because we can't GET 'em!!


----------



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

I will develope the film this week. The film is 11 months old. I was going to develop it once it was full of fish, but that would take 10 years at my sucess rate. There are two other fish on it also. A 34" Musky and a 22" to 24" Saugeye. That it the only fish I have caught at CC. When you fish big lures you at least get big fish. 

I thought the LM was around 5 to 6#, but others say a 24" should be 7 to 8#. So that is another reason I want to post it.

Regarding the location of the LM I honestly can't remember. It was my first or second time ever on the lake (last fall). But it was either in the first cove or second cove north of wellmans.

Lilly Pads in these coves (if that is what you call them). I noticed they are really think this year. When I started fishing CC fall of 2005 they wern't that thick. Maybe it was latter and they had died off.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

there is probably a largemouth in there swimming around right now that is bigger than the current state record. probably true of many of our reservoirs. but the deeper and larger reservoirs probably have a higher chance of holding the biggest fish.


----------



## usamarshal (Aug 28, 2006)

I think Caesars Creek has one of the better bass populations right now. There is a ton of cover, good oxygen year round, and there really isn't that much bass fishing pressure. I think in part its because of all the recreational boaters that turn most fisherman off to fishing there. I think that if a fisherman tries a drop shot rig, like they do in the California deep lakes, that the big ones can be found. Should be interesting to see how everyone does this fall and in the beginning of spring next year.


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2004)

Wonder when the last time anybody caught 10 LM or SM Bass, 16" or better in a days fishing @ C.C.Lake,including maybe a couple of 3-5 pounders.?...Lucky


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Lucky,
The best time I caught 10 LM in CC was before it was turned into a lake. There were at least 30 in a clear pool about 3 feet deep. The bulk were in the 15 inch range. Only one in the group was big (around 24-30 inches) and would not take the bait. At the time, I guessed the big one was the female on the spawn. I was a teenager at the time and did not really appreciate what I had found. The same area of the creek still holds a big bass now and then. But mostly overtaken with white bass and carp by the hundreds in the spring.
The last time I caught 10 or more was around 1980 with my dad, trolling a honey hole in the north pool that was full of stumps in 12 FOW at the time. I still have a couple of those crank baits and they still produce for me.


> "oh honey, there are some monsters in here. I've seen 'em."


 Sweet to hear that teech !


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

deep water, in & of itself, does not grow large fish. For 1 thing, water below the thermocline is oxygen poor when the water is stratified.

Length of growing season & forage base are more important in the growth of big bass. FL bass get big, in shallow water by the way, because they grow year round. CA bass can grow year round & also have the benefit of a high fat (trout) diet. 

And the bass in high growth waters don't live as long as their scrawny cold-water kin. 

Personally, I don't believe that we have the proper conditions to grow a bass in OH much larger than the current state record.

One man's opinion.... Now get out there & cast!!


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

There are some nice bass in CC. Over 13lbs not likely but possible. I know where at least 1 bass in the 7-8lb range is hiding.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

well maybe we should all start fishing w 6-9 inch white bass that is probably what they are eating, has anybody cought and bigger white bass that that there?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

We have caught white bass over 12 inches plenty of times.


----------



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

it hard to post a pic because the file size is over 93 KB. I not sure how to resize


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong boys, but it is my understanding that the current Lm bass state record fish was actually a Florida fish.

I was informed that it was caught in Florida, brought back to Ohio and put into a trout pond for many years.

I never fully checked on the validity of that story, but I really don't think that Ohio has the conditions, lake structure, nor growing seasons to grow a fish even as big as the supposed record.

Southern strain Lm's are a whole different ballgame then Northern Lm's.

Now, if we were discussing Smallmouth, I'm convinced there is a new State record, and possibly a World record in Erie.

>BornToFish


----------



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

Here is my Pic Hope it works. This fish was released to fight again


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

FINALLY something there good for. 
""I think in part its because of all the recreational boaters that turn most fisherman off to fishing there.""
Seriously though, I can believe a record could come from any impoundment. Heard of alligators in the Miami River?? People do crazy things!! Catch a ten pounder in Florida and want to show it to your lovely bride?? Heck, lets take it home. Now what do we do with it???? see my point.
I believe!!!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

The one thing I love about fishing anywhere is that anything is possible. Its the unknown factor that is always present. I prefer to think that fish of this size are anywhere I am fishing. I may never see or catch one, the lake or river may not have the conditions but anything is possible. I know I won't be on the water saying I hope I don't catch a huge fish today..... S


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Obrien - What did you catch that bass with?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Obrien, it is hard to tell but I would put that fish in the 7lb class.

Yes anything is possible. I have SEEN a gator in the GMR and watched it get "rescued" by the local law enforcement officers.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice bass.


----------



## Lucky (Jun 2, 2004)

That's a good size Bass,and it looks from the photo like it was maybe missing some of the upper lip.If so it might have been ripped off by a Big Musky.or that Monster LM (36") that is lurking.Nice work.Did it live?...Lucky


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

No offense guys.... But I about fell over laughing at a 36" bass........get reall guys... exageration is one thing, but that is hideous....


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

i agree with 1badmthr, i don't think i have ever heard of a 36" bass. The state record is a 13lb 23". if there is a 36"er in there then thats probably a world record class fish and i doubt that ohio has the right qualities to produce such a fish. I think there is a case of mistaken identity, probably was a carp.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey NOW, Ive ran into this fish TOO..............And WOW ! Yall werent kiddin' either, 'cuz by my boat came the biggest, meanest looking
Black Bass I'd ever seen come down the pike
He was covered with mussels !!
He swam over by me, & he said, "Listen shrimp -- don't you come trolling
around here" What a BASShole !!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Guys,
You are only allowed to add 1 inch or 1 lb to "the fish that got away" stories.
And please, no more 24" smallmouth and 36" largemouth stories!!!! At least TRY and make it somewhat believable!!!
By the way BiteMyLine...My largest LM is 7lb 14 OZ. It was 22" long. That 23" must have been REALLY FAT!


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

Again, check into that supposed record bass of the past.

It wasn't a northern fish, by genetics.

I highly doubt there is a northern genetic LM bass in Ohio waters over 10#s.>BornToFish


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

yea i got a large mouth over 7 and it was a brute... 22 inches or so id guess....


----------



## GoneFishin09 (Jul 28, 2006)

I agree... I caught my biggest LM in Florida at a golf course. It was about 22" long and was just over 7 pounds.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

The Ohio state record LM was 25 and 1/16 inches long, not 23 inches as stated above.

As for the possibility that there is a STATE record LM in Caesar's Creek, who are we to say? One thing I do know is that the fish TheKing saw wasn't 36" long as stated in the original post. The current world record LM was 32.5" long and weighed 22.25lbs. That means that the bass TheKing saw was 3.5" longer than the WORLD RECORD, somewhere in the 28 to 30lb range...impossible for Ohio. 

He may have seen a very big bass, even one nearing the state record weight. After all, every year there are reports of 10lb bass coming out of Ohio waters (Stroud's Run, AEP, Burr Oak). But there is absolutely no way that the fish was "at least 36 inches"


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah I was wrong on the 23" state record bass. I looked at the Oh DOW site and found it was 25 1/16". Don't know why i wrote 23"...sorry for the wrong info. As for the possibility of a state record in CC, i hope so. It speaks highly of a lake if a state record fish is taken from it, not to mention the potential for other large fish in that same lake. Records are meant to be broken and somewhere in ohio there is that monster bass lurking some body of water.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeah I was wrong on the 23" state record bass. I looked at the Oh DOW site and found it was 25 1/16". Don't know why i wrote 23"...sorry for the wrong info. As for the possibility of a state record in CC, i hope so. It speaks highly of a lake if a state record fish is taken from it, not to mention the potential for other large fish in that same lake. Records are meant to be broken and somewhere in ohio there is that monster bass lurking some body of water. But no world record LM bass in Ohio!!!


----------



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

edit no message


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I am confident that this fish was feeding on a resident school of 12 inch spotted bass as a daily routine. I landed three and lost two in the spot it was feeding on. The structure was thick enough that I broke off on it four or five times in between catches. The spot he attacked from was in 4-6 FOW 10 feet from shore, next to 16 FOW 20 feet from shore with the heavy underwater structure, and 22 FOW 30 feet from shore. Two overhanging small trees provided cover from above in the shallow. I subtracted approximately one body length of the bait from my guess at its size....
I think this makes me an official "crazy old man". The LM is there and it is bigger than 36" !!!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Take me to it. I will catch it so we can put this thing to bed.



:B


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

it wold be sweet to catch that. how many r going to cc this weekend. lol


----------



## troutski (Oct 9, 2005)

Last October, I hooked "Bubba" on a rainy day on the North shore of the North pool. I fished the location where the old Caesar Creek bed comes near the shore just west of the campground. Hooked Bubba in about four feet.

Lost this huge LM when he got snagged on some submerged timber. Rats!

Was using 10 lb Fireline.

Sounds like Bubba is still out there.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

King,

Its funny you mentioned this. Here is a quote i read on a Bass club's webstie last spring:



> I found some sparse weed growth in the summer in two different places.
> 
> Maybe you will be more inclined to fish a tourney there next year...
> 
> Early in the year I was interviewed for Ohio Fish and Game magazine on South West Ohio lakes. *I said then and still believe the state record largemouth can come out of Caesar's.* There is one missing ingredient: grass, the rest of the like is prime for big fish.



http://www.ovbm.org/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=19


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

Investigate the story behind the supposed "Ohio" state record LM bass.

If correct, then using it as a measuring stick isn't accurate.

There is a world of difference between Northern Lm's & Southern Lm's.

I honestly have a hard time believing there is a 13#+ Northern genetical LM bass swimming in Ohio waters.

>BornToFish


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Tee - After what I saw, I have to agree with the Bass Club. Though they are understated at this point.  

troutski - 
My, oh my, how bubba has grown ! :B


----------



## HOTTFINGER (Apr 14, 2004)

A friend of mine hooked and lost a LM at Brookville 3 years ago that he told us about numerous times, each time estimating the fishes weight at 6 lbs. He has continued to tell us the story but now he estimates the fish at 8 lbs. Hmmm 2 lbs in 3 years--a very good growth rate.

As for the 36 inch LM at CC. With all due respect there are probably some 36 inch LM in the world---but not in Ohio. The strain would have to be Fla or Fla--Northern cross. If they're in the US the 36 inchers would likely come from Ca,Fla or Texas.


----------

